# Estação Moscavide



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 16:30)

Começando por ser uma estação que apenas efectuava medições da temperatura do ar, esta tem vindo a ser constantemente melhorada e optimizada.
Actualmente, tem como acessórios extra *um pluviómetro*, que apesar de fabrico «caseiro» tem dado óptimos resultados e dados muito fiáveis, tendo sido colocado nele um funil, com o fim de haver o mínimo de evaporação de água nele contida e uma maior captação de água.
Esta estação conta também com *um higrómetro* igualmente adquirido à parte, mas comprado.
Este higrómetro traz com ele um termómetro, integrado no mesmo suporte.
Claro que os valores da temperatura do ar medidos 2 metros acima do solo continuarão a ser feitos pela estação meteorológica, sendo que os valores deste termómetro adquirido à parte e juntamente com o higrómetro não irão ser tidos em conta quando se falar da temperatura do ar medida 2 metros acima do solo, quanto muito os valores deste novo termómetro irão ser tidos em conta para medir *a temperatura do ar a 5 cm do solo*, como algumas estações meteorológicas oficiais o fazem.
Assim, tornam-se úteis todos os instrumentos desta estação meteorológica, assim como os dados recolhidos por todos os seus componentes.
Este higrómetro encontra-se em fase de testes, mas até agora os seus dados têm-se revelado fiáveis.
Assim sendo, os seus dados deverão começar a ser arquivados e transmitidos com frequência para o fórum a partir do próximo dia 1 de Janeiro de 2008.
O registo da temperatura a 5 cm do solo também pode começar a fazer parte desse arquivo de dados, mas é claro que não se deverá tornar um valor de referência, já que *a medição da temperatura a 2 metros do solo irá continuar a ser efectuada pela estação meteorológica*, sendo que apenas este valor deverá ser tido em conta para uma regular medição da temperatura do ar, porque este é o modo mais correcto de efectuar esse tipo de medições.
O higrómetro e o termómetro incluído no mesmo suporte estão colocados num local abrigado e protegidos por um prato arejado por 4 furos, onde não incide o sol, *para que a medição da humidade e da temperatura a 5 cm do solo *sejam o mais rigorosas possível.
*É óbvio que quando me referir vulgarmente à temperatura do ar, será a temperatura medida 2 metros acima do solo.*


_Concluíndo, a estação conta com os seguintes instrumentos de medição_:

1. Sensor de medição da temperatura do ar a 2 metros do solo;
2. Pluviómetro (com funil e régua impermeabilizada);
3. Higrómetro (5 cm acima do solo);
4. Termómetro para medição da temperatura do ar (5 cm acima do solo).



_Junto deixo algumas fotografias devidamente legendadas:_





*(Sensor de medição da temperatura do ar a 2 metros do solo)*




*(Pluviómetro com funil e régua impermeabilizada para uma melhor medição da quantidade de precipitação)*




*(Debaixo deste prato arejado estão o higrómetro e o termómetro)*




*(Vista mais próxima do mesmo prato)*




*(Vista do higrómetro e do termómetro, depois de retirado o prato, para ser feita uma leitura dos dados)*


Espero que gostem !


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2007 às 16:57)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica de Moscavide*

Uma palavra, espectaculo 

Quando é que tens uma estação mais completa, já mereces 

Até vem aí o Natal...


----------

